# Durst M605 Enlarging lens



## Unclewiggley (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok! guys and gals I need some help.  I just purchased a brand new M605 B/W enlarger.  I have everything but the lens.  It has a 150W bulb (original).  It has 2 lens holders (Sirotub and Siropla) that have a screw thread M39 X 25 f.p.l.  I see all kinds of enlarging lens on e-bay but I do not know which ones have a screw thread that will match the holders I have.  Can anyone give me some idea what make of lens I should be looking at especially the 50mm as I will be doing 35mm.   I use to have a darkroom many years ago and before I go to the darkroom in the sky (or wherever) I would like to work on some B/W again.  I have my original Canon T90 and aCanon AE-1 along with a Fuji S602.  Everything is to easy with the digital and I want to go back to the real way of making prints.  Enough of my rambelings and thank you for any assistance you might throw my way.  If you want to send me an e-mail it is Robert_JM@MSN.COM

Bob


----------



## compur (Dec 29, 2008)

39mm is a very common size for enlarging lenses from virtually all
manufacturers.  If the eBay seller doesn't mention the size in the listing, just
ask before bidding.


----------



## terri (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ Agreed. You should have very little problem finding a good quality lens, just make sure the seller knows what they are talking about. If someone puts up an enlarger lens for sale without mentioning such details, keep looking. 

eBay can also be a great place to pick up nice lots of miscellaneous darkroom supplies for dirt cheap: trays, tongs, a grain focuser, even a darkroom light or two. Once you start a search you'll see tons of items out there.

Have fun with it! And be sure to post back here with your new prints.


----------



## ann (Dec 30, 2008)

with all the equipment available i would suggest waiting to get what you want.

6 element lenses are better and can be found at a very reasonable price.

nikkor, rodenstock or schneider's will be fine. with a schneider lens find one that is the higher end lens, i.e. componon , (watch the spelling of the lens as they make several types. one with only o in the spelling is the one to buy).


----------

